# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Reagimi juaj ndaj një "ngacmimi".

## thugish

Hi, ju pershendes te gjithve ketu,
kete tem e hapa se thjesht kam nje pyetje per vajzat ne forum dhe jam teper kurioz te di pergjigjen.
Te gjithe e dim qe ju gocat vdisni per pak...vemendje( jo vetem nga cunat por nga te gjithe ne pergjithesi).
kurse ne cunat kemi nji ves qe nuk bejme dot pa te....vdesim ti ngacmojme çik vajzat kur kalojne rruges( une per vete ja fus nje...
fishkellime). anyways...
pyetja ime ishte kjo:
Si ndiheni ju vajzat kur ndonje djal qe nuk e njihni ju thot dicka ne rruge( ju virshellen, ose ben ndonje gjest tjeter)?
Dhe cfare mendoni per keta djem?






p.s. po mundet vetem vajza te shkruajn!

----------


## shkodrane82

Teme interesante kjo e jotja...
Me te folurat e djemve ne rruge jam mesuar,dhe sme bejne pershtypje me duken sikur jane nje pjese e jetes ne te cilen jetojme...
POr gjithsesi ketu ku jam une ne USA njerezit jane pak me te frenuar ne lidhje me ngacmimet,se per sa i perket SHqiperise..pupuppu.
Sapo jam kthyer nga Shkodra dhe i kam te freskta ne tru..ngacmimet...lol

----------


## malli

Dhe une jam e mendimit te Yllshkodranes  :shkelje syri:

----------


## thugish

aight cool, edhe nji tjeter kam un,.
nese shihni nje djal qe ju pelqen por keni turp qe ti flisni e para,
si e hapni biseden me te?

----------


## Zonjusha

vertet jane shpeshta ngacmimet e djemve en rruge por nganej her behen edhe te bezdisshme ky eshte mendimi im

----------


## bunny

oooo une kam ikur ga shqip qe 10vjece nuk edi sesi jane gacmimet atje...por me ka ndodhur disa here fillshkellimat e cunave shqip edhe shikimet.mua nuk me pelqejne aspak.sidomos ato shikimet neper trup jane teper te pa rahatshme.saqe thua me vete What a pervert??
une nuk kam shume shoqeri shqip kshq nuk di se ca bejne tjetjer,por ama me ben pershtypje pse nuk e bejen si te huajte..e pelqe gocen e btoes pyete..out if she lieksu she will say yes..edhe aman nuk ke pse ti thuash ne folme te pare Te dua..qe eshte crazyyy :i ngrysur:  e ben gocen te iki vappp ihihihih...muahhhh
kuse per pyetjen e dyte..well vetem ne qofte se djali eshte shume debil edhe nuke kupt qe ajo goca e pelq,por ne shume raste..djali si i zgjuar,e kupt shume mire kur nje vajze epelqen nga sjellja e goces,nga gjuha e fytyres etj etj.tek nje djal ka shume lloj pelqimesh,there is physical attraction..ku nuk ke nga tia mbashe sa here e shikon ate djele kuqesh fareee,edhe there is the like qe te terhiqet ne bisede..ate e bej vetem goja edhe muhabeti...qe te ecesh me shume ne ati lidhje,nqfse 2polet terheqin njeri tjeterin..
muahhh pucii te githee.. :i hutuar:

----------


## komshia

pytja e par:  .......nuk eshte nai i gje e re per ne gocat qe degjojm fishkellimet e cunave  ....pastaj mu kur me thon nai i gje un ja kthej mrapsht ( ku me rrihet mua pa ja kthy pergjigjen mrapsht ee  :P )  ( joke ) 
pytja dyt : un psh po te pelqeja nje djal  do i kisha then O cuni ka mundesi i min lale  ose ose do e kisha be kshu kur ai kalon un bej gjoja sikur se shikoj dhe bej nje perplasje te vockl  :perqeshje:  ose ose o te hongsha syt un ty o zot si rrush qenke  :perqeshje:  ....dhe pastaj muhabet ma e din ju  :shkelje syri: 

pacim all ..... ju puf xhifve komshi ju 

me rrespekt nga UNA

----------


## BaBy_BiRbA

* per sa i perket ngacmimeve... ka kohe qe si marr kshu troc fare ...qe ne shqiperi se ktu ne usa i hedh ne gjys per sexual harrasment  .... SI i reagoja?! shumicen e rasteve e injoroj..vetem po ishin ofenduse sme rri goja rehat...ua kthej xhevapin....

nese me pelqen nje djale? Thjesht do ti flisja normalisht sic i flas cdo mashkulli tjeter...edhe avash avash...things may change*

----------


## GoDDeSS

turn-off! 
Mua s'me pelqene nje gje e tille dhe cunat qe bejne kete gje tregojen injorancen e tyre. Ne rradhe te pare do te me vinte turp sepse nuk do ta njihja, ta njihja nuk do ta kisha problem atehere!

----------


## FierAkja143

As qe ja heth syt fare, ose po e pash do ta shikoj me ironi ose me cepin e syrit ;-p
Cunat kur nuk i shikon edhe nuk ju a var po te ngacmoven nuk do flasin me kurse po u mundove te dukesh si e "fort" edhe ti pergjigjesh me sharje ose do thon "po kjo psikopate?" edhe do vazzdojne rrugen ose do te ngjiten nga mbrapa dhe sdo te len rehat. Une per vete po nuk me intereson njeri nuk dua tja di fare a egziston  :perqeshje: 

Cunat syt per te par i kane edhe gojen per te folur edhe neve edhe ne qofte se themi nuk na pelqen kur na ngacmojne ne fact na pelqen se kjo tregon qe kemi dicka te mire tek vetja. 

Nje parimi Greke thot qe "po nuk levizi bishtin qenja nuk i afrohet qeni"   hihihihi 

Anyway kaq kisha une edhe ju cunat ok po e pat qe nje cup nuk ju shikon mos vazzdoni te flisni edhe te dukeni si gangstera se beheni karagjoza fare!

Kissessssssssssssss

Alda   :qenka:

----------


## thugish

well, that's plenty of opinions, mesova qe shumices nuk i pelqen te ngacmohen rruges, por perseri i pelqen te ngacmohen rruges se i rit konfidencen ne vete,
gjthmon presin qe ne te djemte te bejme hapin e pare( dhe po nuk ish ashtu sic duan ato nuk nai perfillin fare).
 gjithashtu qe ato qe pergjigjen jane inorante dhe ato qe nuk flasin hic jan shume mendjemadhe

----------


## Amarildo_18

ju vajzat jeni shumte te mbyllura po shumica e tipave u pelqejne te ngacmohen nga djemte. lere ca thone ketu kto ne internet...

Eshte vet natyra qe i ben vajzat e tilla mblidhen nja 3 shoqe edhe bisedojne chit chat uu ai me tha keshu ai me tha ashtu ai me shikoj i pari une sja vara ehhh ca jeni juve mhhh....

Po juve se jepni veten dinake dhelpra....saper ato qe thone sja i hedh syt fare qe hiqen gjoja top quality eshte nje munges edukate te femra..........

laters......

----------


## bunny

hahahha nikooo na fute te gjitha me nje thesssss.....
ta dishe qe nuk jane te gjithe njesoj...ka qene nje kohe qe une mezi prisja te dilja sepse me pelqente kur me shikonin cunat..por ka vite ...
por tani edhe ka shume koheeee qe  nuk jam ai person.mbase ka te beje qe shume goca kalojne nje moshe ku vetem tualete edhe cuna edhe rroba edhe dalje...por sa te rritet goca i ven gishtin kokes edhe e kupt qe ka gjera me te rendesishme se sa ato.une shikoj kushot e mia qe jane 15..kur dalim vetem rrin duke ju qeshur..cunave....
por shikimet e cunave po behen sa me te ndyra dita ditessss...ate e ben cdo lloj goce te ndjehesh e pa-rehatshme..mbase ti je cun edhe nuk e kupt..kshq...:-((((..
mesiper fola vetem per disa tipa jo per te gjitheee..se ka ca qe jane..rrushaaa fareeee...
ps..ato goca qe i per-fillin ngacmimet mund te jete se ato kane te dashur already..kshq...its no point waisting ur time
po ti amarildo si e ngacmon nje goce ca i thuaaaa?ca gjestesh ben??
muahhhh puciii all :i hutuar:

----------


## Amarildo_18

ahh bunny... bunny

Mos i ngatarro gjerat si te duash ti "stop twisting things around"  Po tani ti po thua qe ste vete mendja fare per nje shok te afert? kur shikon shoqen tate qe te flet per te dashurin e saj nuk mendon ti te kishe edhe nje ti sipuna ksaj offcourse qe ka gjera me te rencishme po edhe femrat jane te domosdoshme per cunat edhe cunat per vajzat nuk mund te jetojme pa to.

une ne rrug nuk ngacmoj asnjeher se si meduket sidoms ktu ne Angli.....flas per shqipatret ktu....

kur jemi me ndonje party shqiptaresh po sme pa goca une nuk i ja var fare...po me pa meshum se dy her....une vetem nje fjal i them... edhe punon edhe spunon shumacat e rasteve ka punuar shum.....i afrohem edhe e pyes te kercej pastaj i them 

"MOS ME SHIKO NE SY SE DO NGELESH SHTATZANE" 

jane si fjal magjike they always work on albanians te huajat se kam provuar ndonjeher..nefakt vetem 2 her sme kane punur kto fjalet magjike i guess they never understood the meaning of it...po hey no big deal wright...

----------


## bunny

hahahahahahaah ca je tiiii...une ne fund te ketij muaji bej 9muaj me te dashurin tim ,prandja thahse ate ne fund te shkrimit tim te me-siper...hope u get me..
kurse ngacmimi jot qenka..i lezecem..dmth ti paske shume party se vetem atje ju flitke..:-)..
well neqfse ti me thua mua ate do te them..qe ska gje..se do vendos syze...hope u get my point..;-)
une per vete jam shume flirty...prandaj me kane shume qeif shoket qe kam...edhe teper qesharake...at the same time witty...lol...
ja dje kur isha ne pushimin e punes me pyeti njeri sa e ke oren..ja thashe me thoshte me fal nuk te degjova..ja thashe nje here...kur pyeti prap i tregova oren...mos me tha une duhet te kisha pyetur 3here edhe ti duhet te me ishe pergj 3here..qe une te kisha 2mins eye contact with u..hahahahaha ehuu i thahseeee 
kjo ka qene e lezecme nga te gjitha qe mbaj mend...lol..
te uroj qe te mos leshe shume goca shtatzane te marten tek ajo party niko...lol....:-)
muahhhh pucii all :i hutuar:

----------


## Amarildo_18

po bunny ska muaj pa party neve ktej.... ajo nuk eshte ngacmim eshte paralajmerim bunny.... e kupton ti apo ic fare.... ahahhah po ti thua tani keshtu se ti edi se cfare do them une po te jap nje advice syzet nuk jane the best solution ti prap se prapi fjalet do i degjosh edhe ato bejen efektin.... me mir eshte te mbyllesh veshet me pambuk... nuk jane fjalet qe bejne efektin eshte menyra se si tingullojne te veshi jot ajo eshte magjia... jo fjalet me kupton se cfare po them.....se une si do te lej shatazane ty me shikim syri...lol....that would be something...take care bunny po me te dashurin je fejuar ti?

----------


## bunny

po ti ku e di qe smund te lej une shtatezane ty para se te me leshe ti muaaaaaaaaaaa......ato fjalet  :shkelje syri:  e mia mund te tingellojne me mireeee...duke e ditur qe gocat jane teper gjentile..edhe gjuha ime e gjate e ben fjalen teper te embel...lol. :perqeshje:  
kurse me te dashurin nuk jam fejuar jooo lalo..se 9muaj be me te jo 9vjet...lol..une i shikoj gjerat per tani..as long as im happy then who cares about 2moro i mite b dead..by then..
muahhhh pucii all :i hutuar:

----------


## Amarildo_18

truri e paske me origjin erupiane sdi shum shqi[tare te mendojne sipuna jote.....mos te rriten veshet ty tani thjesht nje kompliment ika une te aprty tani......pi pi pi makina posht

----------


## bunny

hahahahahah aman mua me vjen cudii se kam shume shoqe ne londer edhe njejtin trure si puna ime kane,por mesa duket londraaa e madheeeee meeeeeeeeee....kurse per europiane..shqiperia ne europe eshte kurse per anglineeee ehuu lere mos e pyet..kshq nuk ka pse mos te mendoj ashtu.
let me know how ur party went bro???
nje shoqa ime ishte 5vjet me te dashurin nga kosova ai ajo shqiperia edhe u ndane pasi nuk e shikonin njeri tjetern burre e grua...lere po te ikesh ne shqiperiii te iken truri fare..po ka familje qe i kane mbajtur rrenjet e forta nuk jane kalbur.9muaj nuk eshte bol qe te njohesh nje njeri qe te kaloshe kohen apo jo...njeriu kalon gjithe jeten edhe ne fund thote se paskam njohur ate njerii ejo me me 9muajjj...qe nuk ndjehet fare..lol..
av fun at ur party....
muahhhh puci all :i hutuar:

----------


## bunny

hahahaahhahaah ca thuaa ti verteeee....po pse ca kane gocat shqipeee apo nuk dineeee???ta garantoj une me mrie sesa nje zezakeeee....10000%une sado mora cmimin e dyte...se e mori zezakja te parin..un asgje u habita me aq...por ta them une qe jame te zonja..me shume sesa na dine..lol
para 1muaj isha une tek nje party...une kur ka shqipe kam cik respekt nuk shkoj wild fare...por disa goca..oboboboob kane lene nam fare saqe edhe cunatttttt u habiten pasi u konsideronin si goca te urtaaaaa...vetm kur u lirua the tiger from the cage mannnn nuk po e ndalonte kushh...lol...
kush mendon ti se eshte bro???apo mos te duket foto modele ??tek dhoma ime edhe marre po heee!!!(im talking about the photo by the way)
im glad ur party went ok...po pse get busy nga saun pual po kercenin ato????
muahh pucii all :i hutuar:

----------

